# I'm new....



## Layza (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi gang. I have a 6 month tonk, named Dexter. 

I came onto this forum, to find info on wall to ceiling cat poles. I only see a few for sale. I really like something like this. Introducing the Hicat Climbing System: A Cat Tree Like No Other|moderncat :: cat products, cat toys, cat furniture, and more…all with modern style

I just bought this from Walmart. 




BTW, it's only $40 at Walmart. It's a nice pole for the price. But I would like something a bit more solid. 

Does anyone have any info. On how to build or buy a better unit? 

Thanks


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sorry; I don't, but welcome.  I'm sure someone will have a suggestion for you.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I have no advice either.. so I hope you stick around.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Layza and welcome! I've never built a cat tree since I'm useless with tools, but we have some old threads written by people who have that you might check out in the meantime. I love the Hicat Climbing System you posted...it's a shame it's not yet on the market.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

welcome to the forum.

You found that second one at Walmart? I've been looking for one since I saw my friend's but haven't found it yet.

Do you want something for climbing / scratching or something for lounging/playing?
I am working on a "wall" for my cats. So far I just have stairs and a sleeping pad, but working on several ideas to add "more". Let me try to find a picture...










not the best, but the cats love running up and down. I never know which one will be sleeping at the top.

I also have this one in the basement leading to the high windows


----------



## Layza (Mar 21, 2011)

^^ Very cool.

I made a typo. I ment floor to ceiling post/pole. I had wall climbing self's. Anyway, here is what I came up with. I didn't want anything to tacky like cat tower's/house. Not to offend anyone that has those unit's. But I live in a condo in the city and all my stuff is very modern. If I had a spare room or basement. That would be a different story. On to the pic's...



















Once he climbs up. He can get on top of the fridge and up behind the sulfite.










Scratching pad. I have these all over the house. I'm trying my best to train him. To not claw all my stuff up. I really don't want to declaw him. So fare he's doing great 'knock on wood".











Here he is. Just chilling.... What do you guys think? Look's good or bad?


----------



## Layza (Mar 21, 2011)

Hmm, my post didn't work.


----------

